# Metal Stud Framing



## trademark4466 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am an estimating/budgeting consultant and will be working on a commercial project for one of my clients. One of the walls shows 8" metal studs that are approximately 20ft high. I am only finding studs at 18ft max. How will this wall be built? Is there an acceptable way to connect 2 10ft studs to get my 20ft?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You can get 20's they may be a special order and have a extra del charge. I have some 20's in 6" coming for a deck soon.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty sure you can get 20g and thicker up to 24'


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Try a different supplier.

USUALLY guys who work at supply houses that sell metal framing are pretty sharp.


----------



## Mark122 (Sep 27, 2014)

do you have a CK Supply (LW in some places)? i have purchased them from there before.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I've bought 38' long steel stud material.


----------



## trademark4466 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, great. Thanks for the help, sounds like I just need to dig a little more.


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup special order. Not long ago used 22' 6" 20 gauge. Carrying channel every 4' here.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

You can get studs and as long as the coil is thats feeding the machine


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Chris Johnson said:


> You can get studs and as long as the coil is thats feeding the machine


They'll charge you an arm and a leg for the transportation of something that long though...


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

One is also limited by the legal length limit of trailers, not that it comes up very often if at all.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Rio said:


> One is also limited by the legal length limit of trailers, not that it comes up very often if at all.


60 footers? 53' flat, 2' overhang in the front and 5' over the rear of the trailer. That's how long they haul rebar out of the mill here in town.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

trademark4466 said:


> Oh, great. Thanks for the help, sounds like I just need to dig a little more.


An engineer or the supplier can also give you the dimensions for a sister splice.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

trademark4466 said:


> Oh, great. Thanks for the help, sounds like I just need to dig a little more.


Here's the link to a giant in the metal framing industryhttp://www.clarkdietrich.com/


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

trademark4466 said:


> I am an estimating/budgeting consultant and will be working on a commercial project for one of my clients. One of the walls shows 8" metal studs that are approximately 20ft high. I am only finding studs at 18ft max. How will this wall be built? Is there an acceptable way to connect 2 10ft studs to get my 20ft?


of course theres a way to connect studs but NOOO, you dont want to do that. any major supplier can get you what you need. i recently used 8"x36'18g studs and yesterday 3 5/8x 24' 20guage....


----------



## sandshooter (Dec 30, 2012)

trademark4466 said:


> I am an estimating/budgeting consultant and will be working on a commercial project for one of my clients. One of the walls shows 8" metal studs that are approximately 20ft high. I am only finding studs at 18ft max. How will this wall be built? Is there an acceptable way to connect 2 10ft studs to get my 20ft?


of course theres a way to connect studs but NOOO, you dont want to do that. any major supplier can get you what you need. i recently used 8"x36'18g studs and yesterday 3 5/8x 24' 20guage....


----------



## longhornbuilds (May 16, 2015)

You can use what's readily available in length, and pony up a secondary wall, but that would be more labor, and track. In Texas, 20' metal is a common size, but 8" studs are a special order. Suppliers can get them in a few days at any length you want.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I recently just built a storefront wall with 55' 14g 6" studs is all special order


----------



## JDPugh (Jul 21, 2005)

Couple of things:

You need to be sure what the deflection requirements are for the project. Since it is interior framing I would guess L/240 at 5psf but it should be in the specifications, also will need to know what the stud spacing is. With that information you can look at the data sheets in the manufacturers literature to verify the gauge required. The spec should also say if deflection is for the studs only or composite of the studs and drywall. If you have sheetrock on both sides full height, internal bridging/bracing may not be required but again check the specs. 

In 8" I would suspect it will be a 20 gauge minimum that is available but that could vary depending on your location. 

I would never splice a wall stud and most commercial drywall spec's forbid it. That length stud should be no problem to get if ordered from a drywall material distributor. Some of the locals here use to keep 40' long stock on the yard and they had a saw that could cut full bundles of 10 to whatever length you needed if you were in a big rush. If this is a commercial project with half truck or more of framing you should be able to order all to length. The lengths do not have to be standard lengths. If you need 9'2-1/2" they will cut them. I have ordered many projects with multiple stud lengths from 7' up and they can cut w The light drywall framing usually needed to be in full bundles of 10 but heavier would be ordered in pieces as needed. They should also be able to deliver and set-off at the job maybe even placed in the building if you have a reasonable quantity. Even if it is a small order ASK for lengths you need not what is on the yard. They can usually add a small order on a truck with a large order from someone else and get it. Just find out what the lead time is and order accordingly.


----------



## JDPugh (Jul 21, 2005)

I have ordered some so long (I forget the length but they were LONG) it required a special trailer and special permits. All handled by the distributor and included in the price for those studs. They were 12"x14 gauge, two full truck loads and best of all...CHANGE ORDER!!


----------

